# Do you have a Beware of Dog sign posted?



## JackandMattie

Why?

Why not?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black

No. Didn't really need it. Also there are people that don't like big dogs especially German Shepherds. We have some yahoo's in my development (lucky I am one house in from the end). I didn't want them saying I had a GSD people needed to watch out for. Just having the sign might set them off. All my neighbors knew Kaos was friendly. But his bark could wake the dead. So anyone thinking of breaking in tress-passing etc would think twice. I also used to walk him all the time. Word spreads quick about someone who has a big GSD. So anyone who would want to vandalize, break in etc not from around my development wouldn't take a chance.... 

I'll do the same with my 6 month old puppy Havoc. looks like he will be friendly also. But even though he still has the puppy bark. His barks are real loud when he hears something......

I did think about putting a sign on a basement window on either side of my house. That way it wouldn't be visible from in front of the house.....


----------



## arycrest

I have a *BAD DOG* sign and usually have a *DOGS IN YARD * sign but it broke and I have to order a new one.


----------



## Muneraven

Yes I do. I posted them because I have three dogs, and though they are always friendly to a person who comes in when I am there inviting that person in, I can't guarantee that they would not attack a person who came in while I was NOT there. I have a GSD and a Belgian/GSD mix, and their teeth are huge. Their barks are fearsome. They love us dearly. They would attack if they thought someone was a threat . . .I have no doubt of that. So: Fair warning to anyone thinking of breaking and entering. And though our neighbors have had break-ins, we never have.

I should probably put a sticker up about owning guns, too. It isn't a threat, it's a warning . . .I honestly don't want anyone to get hurt. Go rob my car. It's sitting there in the driveway and I wouldn't shoot a person robbing it. But if someone comes in my house where my family is? Big dogs and guns will be on the agenda.


----------



## trcy

We have one, but we had to replace our gate and didn't put it back up. I think the barking may be clue enough I may have dogs.....


----------



## The Packman

I have two signs up...they are there for my protection not trespassers.

This sign didn't stop some guy coming to my door...despite the fact he was at the wrong house.


----------



## selzer

I don't. 

I suppose I am not very accomodating to our deaf population. But before you opened my gate on either side of the yard you would be able to see and hear them. And even if you got inside the gate, the dogs wouldn't be able to eat you until you opened their kennels or the house up. Then you could be eaten.

But I do have a huge paw-print on my door that says, "You may get in, but you won't get out." Or something like that.


----------



## Merciel

I don't, because I don't have anywhere to put one. We live in a condo.


----------



## Shaolin

No.

I live and lived in places that, if you post a Beware of Dog sign, it's admitting to knowing the dog is aggressive and if something happens the penalties are harsher. I also see no point in doing it, IMHO. If someone is going to try and come into my house, no sign is going to stop them.


----------



## LeoRose

I used to have a "Beware of Dog" sign on my gate, but I took it off. I do still have several signs up, though, including a "No Trespassing" sign, a "Dogs On Premises" sign, one that says "I make it to the fence in 2.8 seconds. Can you?" for my Rattie, and "Warning Area patrolled by Mutt security" for my mutt. I do have a small "Beware of Dog" sign on my front door, but I'm going to change that one out eventually to another "Dogs on Premises" sign.

I also have grills on my bedroom windows to keep my Rattie from going through them to get to the mail carrier. He's broken the window twice and knocked out the screen a few times over the years. I finally got smart, and put the grills up a couple of years ago.


----------



## Malachi'sMama

yes. always have for insurance purposes mostly..just in case...


----------



## KZoppa

I have a dog on premises sign that I usually have in the front door. It doesn't admit to having aggressive dogs just that they are there on the property. I'm still looking for it again since our last move though.


----------



## ken k

kind of, my sign says "loose dog in yard", I have many customers that are lawyers and one is a circuit court judge, and all have told me at least in this state a beware of dog sign is an "admission" that you know the dog could potentially bite, I have the sign up so the cops for what ever reason don't stroll into my back yard and shoot my dogs,


----------



## doggiedad

you do. lol.



selzer said:


> >>>>> I don't. <<<<<<
> 
> I suppose I am not very accomodating to our deaf population. But before you opened my gate on either side of the yard you would be able to see and hear them. And even if you got inside the gate, the dogs wouldn't be able to eat you until you opened their kennels or the house up. Then you could be eaten.
> 
> But
> 
> >>>>>> I do have a huge paw-print on my door that says, "You may get in, but you won't get out." <<<<<<
> 
> Or something like that.


----------



## Caitydid255

No. In Connecticut, having a sign warning others of your dog is considered acknowledging that you have an aggressive/dangerous dog. Thus if your dog ever bites someone, there is no first bite exception. I've known 2 dogs that were euthanized by animal control for their first bite because the owner had signs up. Animal control used the fact that they had a sign as evidence that the owner knew they had an aggressive dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

No, my local AC told me a "beware of dog sign", is basically admitting your dog bites.

She suggested I put up NO Trespassing signs, this way, no trespassing means just that, if you trespass on my property your breaking the law..get bit, you've trespassed.

Highly unlikely any of my dogs would "bite" a stranger on my property, they don't have access to them. I have a fenced back yard, 1/2 acre, they are never outside unattended.

I DO have one on the fence that says, "this is not a petting zoo, don't feed fingers to the animals"..as well as the no trespassing


----------



## Discoetheque

I don't. 
No particular reason why, just never got one. 
Never really needed one thus far.


----------



## Okin

I used to just to be safe even though my dog was never going to bite anyone. Then the mail guy wouldn't deliver mail half the time even though the dog was in the back yard and he said it was because of the sign. I had one mail guy that would stop and play with the dog every day and the other didn't even deliver half the time.


----------



## mandiah89

AC was called out to my place shortly after moving in when an incident involving teenagers trespassing on the property got them chased off the property by Diesel. Diesel never touched them was in line of sight the entire time and as soon as I called her name she came running back. We were outside when AC rolled up a few days later I guess the teenagers told their parents I had a vicious dog and they called. But I told Diesel to stay as the AC officer got out of the car and Diesel was laying down with her stick in her stay. I called Diesel over and she came and dropped the stick at the AC officers feet and tried to get her to throw it lol. The AC officer told me that I obviously dont have a vicious dog but to put up, "Dog on premises" signs as well as "No Trespassing signs" and also told me that the "Beware of Dog " signs was sort of omitting to the fact that you have a dangerous dog. So I put up some no trepassing signs as well as Dog on Premises signs..

I will also state that here in Canada it is LAW that you have signs stating there is a dog on the property as if someone breaks into your house and they get bit and there was no sign stating that a dog lived there you can get sued! Same with if you have say a fenced in yard and there is a huge hole in your backyard close to the fence and someone jumps over your fence lands in the hole and breaks their leg guess who is responsible if You didnt have a sign warning them of the hole? Thats right the property owner.. Isnt that really stupid?


----------



## kiya

No signs the barking says enough.


----------



## Rbeckett

Yes I have a sign on each gate. I do not know if my dogs would bite an intruder or not, but I am not taking any chances and warning them that they could potentially get bitten if they persist in coming into the dogs controlled area. My rott would chew surely them up, but I am unsure of whether my GSD is as serious about "HER" yard as the rottie was. The rott got bone cancer and we lost her way too soon. The GSD is getting comfortable and becoming very protective and very vigilant, especially at night.. So I left the warnings up just in case she decides to protect her space with her teeth. She is very strong and quite athletic so I am sure a bite from her would be serious and could cause bodily harm as a minimum. And theres no sense in wasting a couple of perfectly good warning signs either.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## JackandMattie

I like this one, especially since it's requesting to keep the gate closed...and from what people are saying it's not an admission of guilt like the "Beware" signs could be.



The Packman said:


> I have two signs up...they are there for my protection not trespassers.
> 
> This sign didn't stop some guy coming to my door...despite the fact he was at the wrong house.


----------



## JackandMattie

selzer said:


> I don't.
> 
> I suppose I am not very accomodating to our deaf population. But before you opened my gate on either side of the yard you would be able to see and hear them. And even if you got inside the gate, the dogs wouldn't be able to eat you until you opened their kennels or the house up. Then you could be eaten.
> 
> But I do have a huge paw-print on my door that says, "*You may get in, but you won't get out.*" Or something like that.


:rofl:

I could never do that...my dogs wouldn't eat anybody unless I grilled 'em up and served them with gravy...but it gave me a chuckle, hehe.


----------



## JackandMattie

Shaolin said:


> No.
> 
> I live and lived in places that, if you post a Beware of Dog sign, it's *admitting to knowing the dog is aggressive and if something happens the penalties are harsher*. I also see no point in doing it, IMHO. If someone is going to try and come into my house, no sign is going to stop them.


I was wondering if this is common everywhere, and part of the reason I posed the question.

I don't have any signs, either, mainly because the only threat any of my dogs pose to people is from Jack knocking someone over trying to shove his precious ball in their crotch, lol.


----------



## Kittilicious

Kind of... we had this one on the door....










But it keeps falling off, so now it sits on the toolbox LOL


----------



## JackandMattie

LeoRose said:


> I used to have a "Beware of Dog" sign on my gate, but I took it off. I do still have several signs up, though, including a "No Trespassing" sign, a "Dogs On Premises" sign, one that says *"I make it to the fence in 2.8 seconds. Can you?"* for my Rattie, and "Warning Area patrolled by Mutt security" for my mutt. I do have a small "Beware of Dog" sign on my front door, but I'm going to change that one out eventually to another "Dogs on Premises" sign.
> 
> I also have grills on my bedroom windows to keep my Rattie from going through them to get to the mail carrier. He's broken the window twice and knocked out the screen a few times over the years. I finally got smart, and put the grills up a couple of years ago.


:spittingcoffee:

I don't think I could do that one, either. I can't imagine any of my dogs ever biting anyone, but it's a little too close to an admission of guilt. BUT, it is pretty darn Hilarious!!

I hear ya' about the windows. Jack broke one of mine out a couple of weeks ago trying to get at a couple of trespassing dogs in the front yard. I have baby gates in all the windows now...and he went back in his crate when I'm not home. Oh well....we're upping our OB.


----------



## JackandMattie

Malachi'sMama said:


> yes. always have for insurance purposes mostly..just in case...


My insurance never mentioned it. It is a requirement or do you get a discount?


----------



## JackandMattie

ken k said:


> kind of, my sign says "loose dog in yard", I have many customers that are lawyers and one is a circuit court judge, and all have told me at least in this state a beware of dog sign is an "admission" that you know the dog could potentially bite, I have the sign up so the cops for what ever reason don't stroll into my back yard and shoot my dogs,


Judging from recent threads, sign won't stop some cops


----------



## JackandMattie

kiya said:


> No signs the barking says enough.


Same here. I figure if you can get past the barking, well, maybe you deserve my TV. I'm insured. Just don't hurt my dogs.


----------



## JackandMattie

:rofl::rofl: Hehehehe! 



Kittilicious said:


> Kind of... we had this one on the door....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it keeps falling off, so now it sits on the toolbox LOL


----------



## MichaelE

I do not.

I don't think anyone would attempt to enter my home with Lisl on the other side of the door. Especially since she can see you.


----------



## Loneforce

I have a German Shepherd on property sign posted.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKavallerie.Shepherds

We have a No Trespassing sign right at the beginning of our driveway but we're out in the country


----------



## FlyAway

I have a "No Trespassing" sign.


----------



## MedicPup

I already got one for when my new baby comes home. I want people to know I have a big dog & to be careful or not come here at all. I also have a huge front window where I'm sure he will be spending a lot of time looking out. It's a good idea to have a sign to remind landscapers & any utility people who might be on the property (even though they will all be notified of the dog). 

I remember when I had my old dog, all the utility people knew to go to the front door before opening the gate. I only had 1 issue. I was in the house & heard my dog going crazy with his "not happy" bark. I went outside & there was my 130lb Great Dane/Ridgeback with the meter man pinned against the house. He walked right past the sign. Idiot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep

In our area, posting any kind of sign that implies a dog will bite, will get you into legal trouble should someone actually get bitten. Because you are admitting you know you have a vicious dog, you can be sued. In the eyes of the law, "vicious" dogs should be securely contained so they cannot hurt a person (which pretty much defeats the purpose of having a dog for security). 

For that reason, my sign says "DOGS IN YARD - DO NOT ENTER" in both English and Spanish, then there is a picture of an alert (not vicious) looking GSD. It deters most people. Nowadays I don't even have a dog, but the sign stays!


----------



## Cheyanna

I agree with Freestep about the beware signs = biting. I am going to post a sign that says 
"be aware there are 2 German shepherds behind this fence. Do not listen to them no matter what they say. They do NOT want to just go for a smoke."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo

I am in the process of getting my yard together right now. The dogs will have access to all of it but not all of the time. There will be a gate with a lock to get in the yard but unless I'm out there they will be in there run and on the deck. The only way to get into there pen would be off the deck, no gates. The closest gate is clear across a 1/2 acre lot. And I will get dogs on premise signs.


----------



## Gretchen

No, I do not have a beware of dog sign. In California that is like an admission your dog is dangerous.

I do want people to know I have a dog in the house, so I have bumper sticker in my front window that has a photo of a GSD and says my german shepherd is smarter than our president


----------



## Gretchen

Cheyanna said:


> I agree with Freestep about the beware signs = biting. I am going to post a sign that says
> "be aware there are 2 German shepherds behind this fence. Do not listen to them no matter what they say. They do NOT want to just go for a smoke."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like this!


----------



## JackandMattie

Cheyanna said:


> I agree with Freestep about the beware signs = biting. I am going to post a sign that says
> *"be aware there are 2 German shepherds behind this fence. Do not listen to them no matter what they say. They do NOT want to just go for a smoke."*


 
:rofl:


----------



## Vinnie

I don’t have a “beware of dog” sign. This is what I have up in the window next to the door and I feel this is enough to let any unscrupulous types know to “beware” of GSDs plus it lets emergency personnel know to save my pets. (I like duel purposes!) 


emgdogsgn001 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## ken k

mandiah89 said:


> I will also state that here in Canada it is LAW that you have signs stating there is a dog on the property as if someone breaks into your house and they get bit and there was no sign stating that a dog lived there you can get sued!


now thats about the dumbest thing i have ever read, thats nuts, protect the criminals, I know a gal that lives outside Windsor, she has 16 Afghans, someone breaks into her house, i doubt there would be anything left


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I move all over for wokr and have never had a beware of dog sign. Some places it is seen as admission you have a vicious dog, some places not. So I have a sign on each side of the yard. It is a caution with a GSD playing with sheep. It says German Shepherds at play. I have a GSD welcome sign on my door.

It is very clear there are German Shpeherds on the premises. 

German Shepherd - At Play Sign 3


----------



## Msmaria

Shaolin said:


> No.
> 
> I live and lived in places that, if you post a Beware of Dog sign, it's admitting to knowing the dog is aggressive and if something happens the penalties are harsher. I also see no point in doing it, IMHO. If someone is going to try and come into my house, no sign is going to stop them.


Is should be the other way around. You should be in less trouble because you warned them your dog may be dangerous. 
Some Insurance companies require you to put a Beware of Dog sign on your fence etc.


----------



## GSD2

I do not have one. I live in CA as well. It was explained to me, by my insurance agent, I believe it was, that if I had a large hole in my yard and had a 'beware of hole' sign, if someone fell into the hole and were hurt, that sign would acknowledge that I was aware of the danger, leaving me more liable than without the sign.


----------



## Liesje

I have a white "Keep Gate Closed, Dogs On Property" type sign on my gate. I like that it implies I have dogs but isn't as foreboding as "Beware Of Dog". I purposely chose the plain white color. Also I've had people (friends, neighbors, family) stop over and start to open my gate without thinking that the dogs might be in the yard. I have one door-dashing escape artist (this particular dog is harmless, would not defend himself or the property) and don't fancy chasing him around the neighborhood. So the sign has a dual purpose of warning intruders and reminding my family and friends to not go through the gate or be careful when opening it.


----------



## Liesje

Msmaria said:


> Is should be the other way around. You should be in less trouble because you warned them your dog may be dangerous.


This is the answer I came up with when researching dog bite cases locally. Because I have a GSD who is trained in protection and likely *would* get nasty if a stranger tried to barge into our yard or home and I know this about him, I'd be in more trouble *not* having a sign indicating that the dog is present and loose. It is not illegal here to have a dog that will protect his family and property and it's not illegal to have a dog titled in bite sports so I'm not "admitting guilt" of anything other than providing a fair warning/reminder that I have dogs and they are not crated.


----------



## JackandMattie

Liesje said:


> I have a *white "Keep Gate Closed, Dogs On Property"* type sign on my gate. I like that it implies I have dogs but isn't as foreboding as "Beware Of Dog". I purposely chose the plain white color. Also I've had people (friends, neighbors, family) stop over and start to open my gate without thinking that the dogs might be in the yard. I have one door-dashing escape artist (this particular dog is harmless, would not defend himself or the property) and don't fancy chasing him around the neighborhood. So the sign has a dual purpose of warning intruders and reminding my family and friends to not go through the gate or be careful when opening it.


I really like this. Simple, understated, and serves more of a purpose than just shouting "I have big bad dogs." 

Not that I haven't had a good chuckle at the signs with a little more attitude


----------



## OutOfStep

Yes, I have a small one of both doors, and a larger one on the basement window at the back of the house. Bad guys best think twice.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I have 4 large ones. One that is taped to the camper, on the truck at the end if the driveway right on the street. One in the window next to the front door. And one on each gate leading to the backyard, 7 foot tall wood privacy fence. Each gate has an XL padlock on it.

I know the laws in my state and what AC can and can't do. No where is it written or stated that a known dog with agression may not be housed or kept in secured confinement, and my property falls within the laws of secured confinement. more laws are thankfully being passed to protect citizens and home owners against criminals.

I know too many high powered lawyers to be scared of some cocky thug that may get his butt bit from his own stupidity. The giant german Shepherd decals on my car window and garage door make it very clear what kind of dogs live in my house.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1

We have a sign, "In case of fire, please rescue dog".

Serves two purposes - makes people aware there's a dog in the house, and alerts the fire department that there's a dog in the house.

We walk Joey enough for the neighborhood to know what kind of dog we have.


----------



## Carriesue

I thought about getting a sign but I have a different kind of paranoia that if I let people know there are dogs in the house they may be tempted to steal them. Lots of dogs stolen as bait dogs here... My big dogs are always crated when we leave the house and I worry that makes them easy targets. :crazy:

Maybe I'm being silly but that's how my brain works, lol.


----------



## Rangers_mom

A "Beware of Dog" sign kind of losses its effectiveness when your GSD stands in the doorway looking at the unknown person through the glass and quietly wagging his tail. So no, no sign for us.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Dogs on premise sign and one for the first responders to know what's in my house (in case of fire or whatever else they'll need to get in my house for).

I don't have a "beware of dog" sign because of the problem with it being used against the homeowners and their dogs. Like others have said.... depending where you live, this could be used as you admitting to having an aggressive dog. To me, that's ridiculous... who cares if I do.... Stay out of my darn house! However, that's not always the way the system works. So we try to post something a little nicer and hope that it's taken as a "Beware!" message. To me large dogs barking like mad, and a sign that alerts you to their presence should be more than enough warning!


----------



## Diesel and Lace

This is being printed for my house and laminated to be put up. No beware of dog sign for me.... Beware of owner is more like it


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Diesel and Lace said:


> This is being printed for my house and laminated to be put up. No beware of dog sign for me.... Beware of owner is more like it



LOL! That's great.


----------



## Batzmomm

We have several signs. 2 say beware of dog, 1 says no trespassing and the last 1 says beware of owner. enough said. we have 2 large boys who don't like strangers and they are our first indication that someone is around who shouldn't be.


----------



## jafo220

JackandMattie said:


> Why?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I don't right now but it will happen soon. I do have a save my animals in case of fire sticker on the front door right now. 

Why? Because my neighbor likes to let her dogs go in my side yard. I have warned her about it but I'm puting some signs up just to reinforce it. I also am going to look for smaller signs for the front door. I want to give myself every chance and also my dog in case some idiot gets bit while trespassing. Or thier dog gets bit while trespassing.


----------



## Jax08

No. We have four dogs in our house. If you can't hear them before you come thru the door, you'll see them coming before you close the door behind you. You would have to be blind, deaf or stupid to not know they are there.

If you are blind or deaf, I apologize for the surprise.

If you are stupid, I hope you need to change your drawers.

But Ken K has a good point. A sign telling of loose dogs for the authorities sounds like a good idea


----------



## Liesje

I have a white sign with plain black letters that says something like "Dogs on property, keep gate closed." 

I do not agree that you can get sued MORE because you have a sign. Actually an attorney in my state who does dog bites said that if you have a "trained" protection dog (which I'm guessing Nikon's Schutzhund title/training and SDA title/training might qualify) and DON'T have a sign about a dog, then you can be in more trouble for NOT saying anything.

I didn't like the red/orange "BEWARE OF DOG" so I went with a more nondescript colored sign that simply states I have dogs and the gate needs to stay shut. For people up to no good, that can be interpreted as "come through this gate and deal with my dog" and for my own family and friends it serves as a reminder that I have one dog who is a door dasher and escape artist (he's run away before when my father in law came in and never shut the door). That particular dog is harmless, he'd probably encourage a criminal to come inside


----------



## TommyB681

I have a sign that says "German Shepherd on duty" its more of a decoration then a warning to anyone. Penny isnt much of a guard dog but im sure the sign will keep unwanted people out of the yard. If not I have a back up plan


----------



## Warvn

I have the Beware of Dog., But I really like "Cross the line, Your As* is mine. But it comes out kind of offensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfie907

I don't....it advertises your dog is pre-determined to be 'aggressive' and if someone can't figure out from her bark that she's big and protects her property, woe to that person.


----------



## Greg123

No I do not have a beware sign.
My German Shepherd and my Golden Retriever aren't aggressive, besides there is no state law requiring such sign abiding these two breeds, for now at least.


----------



## kr16

Two people made statements on this post, the insurance company requires that. I would love to see that written in a policy. State and local laws mandate that. Not that its not in there, I still would like to see it.


As other poster have posted its not very smart thing to do. Its an admission of guilt. Ask Joe Namath that in Florida.


----------



## northwoodsGSD

In Michigan, it is NOT an admission of having/knowing your dog is aggressive, if you have signs posted. It will not get you fined, ticketed, or your dog taken away if you have signs posted & someone gets bit while trespassing. However(in MI.) you may be held responsible for a dog bite(even on your property) if that person wasn't trespassing & had right to be there. Family, friends, meter reader, etc. 
Check your state & local law before believing what joe blow from down the road says.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

My dogs are never outside in their yard unless I'm home. But even at that, their lot has one side that faces the road and within the next few months there is gfoing to be road construction there. There will be men actually in my front yard and just a few feet from the end fence of the dog yard. I was talking to a friend of mine who is a policeman about how the dogs are going to bark their heads off and also about how I ma sure that there will be people who want to go to the fence to pet them. I don't think there is a chance in the world that my GSD would bite. My Lab? Not so sure. Isn't that funny? 

Anyway he advised me to get signs...both No Trespassing and Beware of Dog. I got ones that combined it into "Beware of Dogs..Do Not Enter" I also got a "Keep Gate Closed" sign to put at both gates.


----------



## Sarah~

I have beware of dog signs ever since what happened to my golden retriever. My neighbor's kids stuck their hands and sticks through my fence and poked my golden til she growled and snapped at them. I yelled at their kids, my neighbor got mad and there were problems between us for a long time until someone poisoned and killed her in my yard. 

Now I have a GSD, different house with better fencing, beware of dog signs and the dogs don't go out alone. And I still have issues with people hanging around my fence.


----------



## fredh

No, he is never out alone in the Yard. If we are not home and some one knocks at the door or even walks past our house on the street they will know he is in the house!


----------



## WGSD Nikko

It's mandated that we have to have them in my area. I personally don't like them because as others have mentioned they feel they are saying they have a bad dog they can't control. IMO people shouldn't just walk into my house or backyard, so I don't feel like I should have to warn them of what is there if they do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AXO

I have a "Beware Of Dog" sign as a Crime Deterent.


----------



## llombardo

I have two signs on each gate. One says private and the other says Dog on Premises.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

We don't, only because there have been people recently who deliberately go into beware of dog zones, to get bitten so that they can sue the owner.
Which is disgusting.


----------



## vprasad

I made my custom sign, it says: 
WARNING!
Protected 24 X 7 356 days.
- White German Shepherd Security Inc.


----------



## Nikitta

WellIi did have a sign that said this place is protected by trained attack cats. Does that count?


----------



## alexg

I never felt the need to have a sign, the barking was enough.


----------



## counter

We do as an extra deterrent. I also have it up to promote the breed, as I love the sign and the semi-silhouette of the stacked GSD. I also plan to get one that says "Husky on Guard" from the same company, even though Sibes are known to NOT be guard dogs. Again, just promoting the breed. I met an older woman once who told me that she lived on a street of 18 houses. All 17 got broken in to, except hers, because she was known to have GSDs. I think that's where the idea for the sign came from. We live in a good neighborhood, but crime can happen anywhere. I also walk Nara in the neighborhood a lot, as she is the only GSD around, so people can associate us and her with the house with the GSD sign on it to know I'm not bluffing. And yeah, Nara is my early warning system. She's proven to be a great guard dog. Here she is:


----------



## alexg

alexg said:


> I never felt the need to have a sign, the barking was enough.


And that was the reason we always ended up with the Halloween candy basket 3/4 full at the end of the night :shrug:


----------



## Catterman

This is at the end of my driveway.


----------



## AXO

PhoenixGuardian said:


> We don't, only because there have been people recently who deliberately go into beware of dog zones, to get bitten so that they can sue the owner.
> Which is disgusting.


Jeesch What a way to make a buck!


----------



## LaRen616

I have 2 "Beware of Dog" signs on my back window and on my front window.

I also have this on a tree in my front yard


----------



## NTexFoster

No signs. Although when we travel I'll tape a sign inside a car window stating that we have dogs with us in case of an accident.

As for the warning signs - my dogs are not what a burglar needs to worry about.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

I have a "German Shepherd Lover" sign on my fence and bumper stickers that say the same. 

If you can read and if you can hear, you should be able to figure this out.


----------



## meek

*dog signs*



Sarah~ said:


> I have beware of dog signs ever since what happened to my golden retriever. My neighbor's kids stuck their hands and sticks through my fence and poked my golden til she growled and snapped at them. I yelled at their kids, my neighbor got mad and there were problems between us for a long time until someone poisoned and killed her in my yard.
> 
> Now I have a GSD, different house with better fencing, beware of dog signs and the dogs don't go out alone. And I still have issues with people hanging around my fence.


I'm so sorry to read that someone poisoned and killed your dog. what is wrong with people? maybe let your doggie out to pee and bring him/her back in.


----------



## KatsMuse

Nope, no signs.

I don't rely on my DOGS for protection.
(Although my oldest girl would fight the devil!)

Kat


----------



## Sarah~

meek said:


> I'm so sorry to read that someone poisoned and killed your dog. what is wrong with people? maybe let your doggie out to pee and bring him/her back in.


I don't know, I don't think I want to know what would make someone kill a dog. I stand outside with them even when they are just going out to pee, lol. My boyfriend says that's overprotective and maybe so, but it makes me feel better and isn't hurting anyone. The signs have made the meter readers come to the front door to ask to be let in and it makes my new neighbors keep a closer eye on their kids when they go by my fence. 

There is also a house half a block from me that is always being raided and watched by the police, and sketchy looking people wander up and down the street at all hours of the day. A couple months ago there was a man wearing a jacket with the hood up walking in circles on the back of our property behind the fence, very scary. I am thinking of getting more signs.


----------



## Lady Lulu

I grew up with a GSD and my mother kept a "Beware of Dog" sign on our fence. As a kid I thought it was a joke because two of our neighbors also had German Shepherds and most of the kids that lived around us acted as if seeing big GSDs were no big deal. 

Fast forward twenty years to the present and I'll tell you right now that there is no way I would have a "Beware of Dog" sign anywhere on my property. I have three children and a GSD that I have raised with them. In another year or two I plan on getting a second GSD. I have a six foot fence around the back of my property, I shouldn't have to warn you that my dog might bite you if you manage to scale it and trespass into a yard that is not your own. 

In my opinion, hanging a "Beware of Dog" sign on your property is announcing to people that you have an aggressive dog that will bite. There are too many sue-happy people out there that could use that sign as a reason to provoke your dog and take you to court. By hanging that sign you are admitting that your dog is guilty of being dangerous and could be used against you in court.


----------



## trcy

We have a sign posted. It's not to keep "bad" people away. If they want to come in the yard or house a sign won't stop them. We do have guns though. We put the sign up in case the police or fire dept need to come for whatever reason they are aware we have dogs here.


----------



## wolfy dog

Thought about it but since many dogs get stolen, even GSds, I didn't want this information out in the open. When someone is at the door, they will find out.


----------



## lyssa62

no sign...I'm all about the 'element of surprise' if anybody tries to get in the house


----------



## Caitlin

Yes.

It's just to deter thieves. When Mali was alive towards her later years she rarely barked. We live in an up and coming area of the city but there is still some crime here (right on the border of good/bad) and some shady people around.


----------



## lyssa62

KatsMuse said:


> Nope, no signs.
> 
> I don't rely on my DOGS for protection.
> (Although my oldest girl would fight the devil!)
> 
> Kat


I'm like this too...Roxy alerts me..that's the end of her job as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## meek

no sign.


----------



## Kovinator

Simple 'Beware of Dog' sign on each gate. Mainly for oil man or anyone coming to do work- tree trimmer,etc. gates are usually locked anyway. I do love the 'I can make the gate...' signs. ; )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've always had one. It's there for two reasons. One to hopefully keep people out of our yard and two so people don't leave the gate open. I also use a lock so that helps too.
Where I live the laws say you can be held liable if your dog bites someone no matter what. The presence or absence of a sign makes no difference. I'd rather have it as a deterrent to keep people out of there in the first place.

I have signs similar to this, but I think it has different words:










When I got them, we had this dog:










She was only about 18 pounds, but she was mean and probably more likely to bite someone who came in than any other dog I've had since.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I do, I don't want the building management in my apartment when I am not here.


----------



## Cheyanna

We just moved into our new house with a yard and two gates. I have bought signs that say keep gate closed, dogs loose in the yard. Knock on front door. 

They are there to tell people to not let the dogs out. I thought about getting one I saw that said something about the dog barking warns me to get my gun, my gun warns you to leave. But I am in liberal California and I am worried about the back lash.


----------



## Phantom

I don't have one now, but I might when she is older. I don't think she would hurt anybody I don't want somebody to let her out.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I want to get some signs for my house doors that say do not hold door open, or something... I'm not sure where to get that though.
Right now I have this on the back door, along with an energency rescue window cling and a Beware of Dog cling.


----------



## Kovinator

It is ridiculous to read in some areas having a sign is taken to be an 'admission' that you have a vicious dog. Looks like common sense checked out long ago. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom

I have a "Warning: Bad Dog" sign on each gate but I'm not depending on that to protect me or my dog - it's just a warning. If someone is dumb enough to come in they will have to deal with me and my backup (which is not a dog). I do love the "I can make it to the fence signs... "though. I saw one that said "If you are on this property uninvited please leave your keys, cell phone, and glasses here as my GSD cannot digest those." It was a sign made to put on the corner of your yard. LOL!


----------



## Cetan

I do. It's next to the "No Trespassing (Trespassers will be shot)" sign. I read that the sign can help legally if your dog does bite someone, but... I hope to never find out.

We have a long, half-mile driveway, that may as well be like an actual road. Despite all the "Private Drive" and "Not A Through Street" signs leading up here, despite GPS clearly showing this is a dead-end (I don't know how else people find our place), despite the road no longer being paved... people just don't get it! 

Our place has a nice view and nice open field, and some people think it's some secluded park. We've had people park and get out to take pictures, people let their dogs run around and chit-chat. Some guy even came up with an ATV and thought he could tear around the land!

Once we got the over-the-top "If you set foot on this land you will die" signs, people stopped coming up to hang out. We only get the occasional stranger who got really lost and was looking for a place to turn around.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

No sign, we dont have a gate, we have a older home and it has something called a breezeway and two screen doors so you can clearly see that your up against 3 large dogs and they all dont want you in the backyard.


----------



## Beverly

Thank you for your advice. We purchased the signs, but were reluctant to post them due to the same exact reasons you have. I like the idea of placing them on the house, where they can't be seen except by someone lurking outside. The "lurker" may hear the loud barking, but the sign will hammer the point home: That's not a labrador in there!


----------



## huntergreen

i was advised yo put up signs for legal reasons.


----------



## sarah1366

You have to be careful how dogs signs are worded cause like in English law if you state beware your saying your dog can bite and still be prosecuted but if you put sign up saying we live or we can make the gate in 5 seconds can you your not prosecutable silly really the law so complex over dogs 
But saying that I do have dog sign up 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog

Chicagocanine said:


>


This shows a fear aggressive dog. Hope the criminals will not be fluent in "dog". (couldn't resist)


----------



## bill

No fear

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE

Kovinator said:


> It is ridiculous to read in some areas having a sign is taken to be an 'admission' that you have a vicious dog. Looks like common sense checked out long ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Common sense checked out about 15 years ago and was replaced for the most part with PC'ness.

I have no signs. Enter at your own risk. Never mind the dog, beware of the owner holding the shotgun, rifle, or handgun.

If I'm home you might get out alive with a ride to the police station. If I'm not home, all bets are off.


----------



## GSD_Dakota

Yes, I have one. I usually put it up when I'm out on trips though with my family, and when stuff goes on in our neighbour good. People should think twice before walking into a yard with a German shepherd dog


----------

